# Glasgow Clubs



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2016)

With moving back to Glasgow in a couple of years time a possibility for us, and with Mrs SILH fancying the West End - where would be a good club for me to look to join.  Just interested in folks thoughts.  

If I lived Southside (where I'm from) I'd probably be looking to join my old haunt East Renfrewshire - and from the West End even that's only half an hour - but what about Pollock or Haggs Castle?  Though keeping things north of the river and within say 20mins drive - where does the forum suggest.  I note that I'd consider Killermont/Glasgow Gailes if it's thought worth the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s


----------



## ger147 (Feb 26, 2016)

Not played either personally but I know the assistant pro at Douglas Park and that is supposed to be a nice course, altho like everywhere round here can suffer a bit thru the winter in the wet. Milngavie GC was also recommended to me when I was looking, but too far for me to travel to.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			With moving back to Glasgow in a couple of years time a possibility for us, and with Mrs SILH fancying the West End - where would be a good club for me to look to join.  Just interested in folks thoughts.  

If I lived Southside (where I'm from) I'd probably be looking to join my old haunt East Renfrewshire - and from the West End even that's only half an hour - but what about Pollock or Haggs Castle?  Though keeping things north of the river and within say 20mins drive - where does the forum suggest.  I note that I'd consider Killermont/Glasgow Gailes if it's thought worth the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s
		
Click to expand...

Its difficult still to get into the Gailes without knowing members and its still pretty expensive.

Depends on your budget and how far you wish to travel and what type of golf your looking for (links/parkland)

If the travel to the Gailes is on your radar and it's links you want then its worth considering Dundonald and Barassie too.

Haggs I believe gets very boggy very quickly, Pollock and Cowglen are reported to be very good, East Ren as you mention and also Eastwood an option.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2016)

I've never played Glasgow but I've played Gailes and I thought it was excellent. I believe new members are limited to the Gailes only for a certain period of time, don't know if that is still the case?

Bonnyton is (was) decent when I played it or you could do a lot worse then East Renfrewshire.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2016)

SILH, if you want i know the fees for GG this year and happy to PM as i dont feel its appropriate to publicise them here as they dont publicise them themselves.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2016)

Val, do you know if new members are still restricted to the Gailes course?


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 26, 2016)

No doubt East Ren will have a referral deal on getting you 25% off joining fees and first year subs.  Best course in Renfrewshire, according to many magazines.  Easily better than Haggs, Eastwood etc.  However, like all courses, you'll be enjoying fairway mats from Nov to start of March.  

Heard Pollock is nice- but never played it.

Links options are limited, unless you can be bothered with the drive to Dundonald.  Currently, they only have a 5 day (plus Sunday after 12) membership option with spaces.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 26, 2016)

Val- whilst you're at it- when you getting a member to introduce me to Irvine Gailes?!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2016)

Killermont is superb. Always good condition but snooty as heck.

I play out of Haggs Castle but still hope to move to Glasgow Gailes this season. Haggs is brilliant, easy access unless you have a tee time around when the Orcs are playing so avoid half one onwards for medals. Course wise, condition is excellent however it does get heavy and soggy still in the winter.


Depends how West End your going. Hilton Park are doing some good deals plus it has the Allander course as well which is a nice track. Milngavie is another I've always enjoyed. Downside to both is the midges in the summer evenings. 


If travel doesn't bother you and you are already out that way I'd go for Buchanan Castle. Course wise it's tremendous now, sunk a lot of investment into it, got a range facility and it's in a beautiful location. Only downside is its at Drymen.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			No doubt East Ren will have a referral deal on getting you 25% off joining fees and first year subs.  Best course in Renfrewshire, according to many magazines.  Easily better than Haggs, Eastwood etc.  However, like all courses, you'll be enjoying fairway mats from Nov to start of March.  

Heard Pollock is nice- but never played it.

Links options are limited, unless you can be bothered with the drive to Dundonald.  Currently, they only have a 5 day (plus Sunday after 12) membership option with spaces.
		
Click to expand...

Potentially better in your opinion perhaps. I like East Renfrewshire but it's not easily better than Eastwood and the likes. All down to opinions and preferences.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 26, 2016)

As others have said it depends what you looking for, from West End Mar Hall is not too far away, in the other direction you are not too far away from Cawder, mate plays at Milngavie and it ok shortish friendly club, similar too its neighbor Hilton Park, looney is no object (which I'm guessing if you've sold up down south won't be) Glagow Gailes then Killermont is the one, think it's a least a year maybe longer before you get full membership to play both.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 26, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Val, do you know if new members are still restricted to the Gailes course?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry not Val but knew the answer to this one 
If you apply to join Glasgow Golf club, you play at Gailes while you are on the waiting list to get in to Killermont.  There is also a Gailes 2 membership which is restricted to playing at Gailes only with no progression to Killermont.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 26, 2016)

Am I right in saying that Glasgow Golf Club is male only?


----------



## KenL (Feb 26, 2016)

Never been near Killermont but I cannot stand snooty golf clubs!

I don't get that you can play at their links course while waiting to play a course that could well be a bog for more than six months of the year.

i played at Fereneze in Barrhead as a junior.  Not played there for a very long time but it is a bit hilly to start but moor/Heath land so not too wet when I played there.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyone played the 9 hole at Drymen - Strathendrick ?  Looks a good wee course with sub Â£300 fees.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Am I right in saying that Glasgow Golf Club is male only?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it still is as far as I know. i believe there were some discussions but not sure if I am mixing it up with somewhere else


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 26, 2016)

Val said:



			SILH, if you want i know the fees for GG this year and happy to PM as i dont feel its appropriate to publicise them here as they dont publicise them themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I've been in touch with the club and they are sending the info through - and as you say - not appropriate to advertise them here.

cheers


----------



## KenL (Feb 26, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Yes it still is as far as I know. i believe there were some discussions but not sure if I am mixing it up with somewhere else
		
Click to expand...

Another reason to not join!


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll unashamedly plug East Ren again.  Just had the AGM and had the amazing situation of no issues undÃ©r AOCB so they must be doing something right.  
Lots of good plans for ongoing course improvement and a good atmosphere at the club.  I'm happy to take you for a round any time you want to try it out again.
Some good deals for new members as well. 
http://www.eastrengolfclub.co.uk/membership/join/


----------



## AMcC (Feb 26, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			I'll unashamedly plug East Ren again.  Just had the AGM and had the amazing situation of no issues undÃ©r AOCB so they must be doing something right.  
Lots of good plans for ongoing course improvement and a good atmosphere at the club.  I'm happy to take you for a round any time you want to try it out again.
Some good deals for new members as well. 
http://www.eastrengolfclub.co.uk/membership/join/

Click to expand...

You must be on comission ðŸ˜€
Seriously though, no matters arising is a good report


----------



## KenL (Feb 26, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've been in touch with the club and they are sending the info through - and as you say - not appropriate to advertise them here.

cheers
		
Click to expand...

Why not?  It's not a secret society!

My club are quite happy to post their fees on the website and it has hosted numerous big tournaments and final qualifying for the Open Championship for the last few opens at Muirfield.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 26, 2016)

AMcC said:



			You must be on comission &#62976;
Seriously though, no matters arising is a good report
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong there.  I was chatting to the club secretary afterwards and he said he couldn't remember it ever happening before.  
No commission , although I do have a lot of affection for the club.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 26, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			No commission , although I do have a lot of affection for the club.
		
Click to expand...

How times have changed I waited 5 years to get in to Bogside, now we get rewarded for introducing a new member


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 26, 2016)

What about Hendo's place @ Mount Ellon?


----------



## MC72 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			What about Hendo's place @ Mount Ellon?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't in the same league as some of the other courses that have been mentioned on this particular thread.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 26, 2016)

MC72 said:



			Isn't in the same league as some of the other courses that have been mentioned on this particular thread.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was quite posh, it had blue lighting in the gents toilets


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2016)

Strathendrick is quite a nice course but has a couple of stupid blind par 3's.

Nice wee 9 holer.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2016)

Ive played Killermont a couple of time and and enjoyed it, two courses is a real bonus as well.

but if i were moving to Glasgow i would be looking at one course....


Western Gailes


----------



## AMcC (Feb 26, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Ive played Killermont a couple of time and and enjoyed it, two courses is a real bonus as well.

but if i were moving to Glasgow i would be looking at one course....


Western Gailes
		
Click to expand...

Great course but some say that the overall package, practice area, medal comps etc isn't as good.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Great course but some say that the overall package, practice area, medal comps etc isn't as good.
		
Click to expand...



I've heard "whispers" that a few pretty big changes will be happening in the not to distant future including re-routing/design of a few holes and a decent practice facility.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 26, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			I've heard "whispers" that a few pretty big changes will be happening in the not to distant future including re-routing/design of a few holes and a decent practice facility.
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard that as well, wonder what the timescale will be.
Some people may be put off by the jacket, shirt and tie policy to arrive and leave in


----------



## davidg2010uk (Feb 26, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Strathendrick is quite a nice course but has a couple of stupid blind par 3's.

Nice wee 9 holer.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.  Also looking at options around Glasgow so keen to see what the thread throws ups.  Was thinking Strathendrick as a place to keep the handicap active with a view of using the cash saved to play a few "big" courses each year, rather than paying a fortune for a course that's under water 9 no the of the year.  I'm not quite in the Killermont/Gailes league.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Old Ranfurly or Ranfurly Castle or Westkilbride


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 26, 2016)

Played Dundonald and Glasgow Gailes in past few weeks and must say that I thought Dundonald was the better course. Think the 5 and a half day membership is around the Â£800 mark. You can still play on a Saturday but would cost you Â£30 per round I'm told.

Glasgow Gailes was also lovely course but thought the greens at Dundonald were absolutely fantastic for this time of year.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Val, do you know if new members are still restricted to the Gailes course?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure TBH


----------



## Andy (Feb 26, 2016)

AMcC said:



			I'd heard that as well, wonder what the timescale will be.
Some people may be put off by the jacket, shirt and tie policy to arrive and leave in
		
Click to expand...

Seriously,  are they into the jacket crap? Always wanted to play it, but I'll give it a miss now.


----------



## Andy (Feb 26, 2016)

davidg2010uk said:



			Thanks mate.  Also looking at options around Glasgow so keen to see what the thread throws ups.  Was thinking Strathendrick as a place to keep the handicap active with a view of using the cash saved to play a few "big" courses each year, rather than paying a fortune for a course that's under water 9 no the of the year.  I'm not quite in the Killermont/Gailes league.
		
Click to expand...

Lifestyle at Largs Â£300


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Val- whilst you're at it- when you getting a member to introduce me to Irvine Gailes?!
		
Click to expand...

I wish I knew someone Dave, can't help there I'm afraid.

I might know someone soon though if he gets in


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2016)

Andy said:



			Seriously,  are they into the jacket crap? Always wanted to play it, but I'll give it a miss now.
		
Click to expand...

m

You don't need a jacket as a visitor Andy bug you do need to play it, you'll love it


----------



## Andy (Feb 26, 2016)

Val said:



			m

You don't need a jacket as a visitor Andy bug you do need to play it, you'll love it
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Martin &#128077;


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2016)

davidg2010uk said:



			Thanks mate.  Also looking at options around Glasgow so keen to see what the thread throws ups.  Was thinking Strathendrick as a place to keep the handicap active with a view of using the cash saved to play a few "big" courses each year, rather than paying a fortune for a course that's under water 9 no the of the year.  I'm not quite in the Killermont/Gailes league.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you'd get bored or regret it. I've only had three rounds of 9 and enjoyed it. Good price too. 8th or 9th, I'm sure it's 9, although it's a blind shot is a great hole.


----------



## chico (Feb 26, 2016)

davidg2010uk said:



			Anyone played the 9 hole at Drymen - Strathendrick ?  Looks a good wee course with sub Â£300 fees.
		
Click to expand...

If your looking out that way try Balfron.  Smashing 18 hole course and sub Â£300 fees as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2016)

AMcC said:



			I'd heard that as well, wonder what the timescale will be.
Some people may be put off by the jacket, shirt and tie policy to arrive and leave in
		
Click to expand...

supposed to be playing with a couple of the WG boys today, so will ask. TBH its such a great course who cares about practice facilities, esp if you have a reasonable drive to get there.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Sorry not Val but knew the answer to this one 
If you apply to join Glasgow Golf club, you play at Gailes while you are on the waiting list to get in to Killermont.  There is also a Gailes 2 membership which is restricted to playing at Gailes only with no progression to Killermont.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for that. As a links fan I think I'd be quite happy with just the Gailes option (and all year round golf)   :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2016)

Val said:



			Not sure TBH
		
Click to expand...

Too slow, Andy beat you to it :ears:


----------



## Andy (Feb 27, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Thanks for that. As a links fan I think I'd be quite happy with just the Gailes option (and all year round golf)   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Gailes had over 40 bunkers out of play recently with the amount of rain we have had. Even the links have been struggling. I heard too WG had pumps in too.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 27, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			supposed to be playing with a couple of the WG boys today, so will ask. TBH its such a great course who cares about practice facilities, esp if you have a reasonable drive to get there.
		
Click to expand...

Did you hear anything about the possible changes.

In respect of travel, I would be disappointed if it took me more than 4 minutes to get to Western


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 27, 2016)

We were considering moving to Glasgow last year, but that fell through and we're still on the east side of the country for now.

I looked at a few courses, but found most were wanting crazy joining fees. I may have been looking in the wrong places right enough..I can't exactly remember, but Â£ for Â£ with all things considered (fuel cost, membership etc) that Paisley looked the most likely destination for me. That was all based purely on the facts and figures of the respective course websites, and not on any practical experience of playing the courses.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Did you hear anything about the possible changes.

In respect of travel, I would be disappointed if it took me more than 4 minutes to get to Western 

Click to expand...

only one turned up and didn't go out anyway as it was winter greens. Will try and catch them both during the week, both here till next weekend


----------



## AMcC (Mar 20, 2016)

Played Glasgow Gailes on Friday. Greens had been sanded, but still ran true, if a little slower. They have been busy on the course over the winter. They had a long term plan for the course that has been implemented. They have taken away a lot of horse bushes and in one spot, I believe over 100 trees.
The thinking was to get it back to more like it was thirty or so years ago. You just can't guess how quickly the gorse bushes grow and expand.
Overall course was very good, lovely clubhouse too.
On the plus side playing there again on Tuesday. Lucky me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Thanks for that. As a links fan I think I'd be quite happy with just the Gailes option (and all year round golf)   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

This is where my thinking is going - if we moved to Glasgow.  I can put up with a 45min drive for good links golf - and all year.  My view of cost of joining and membership is somewhat influenced by the fact that at the moment I pay Â£1600 a year and so that's what I budget for my golf subs.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 21, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			This is where my thinking is going - if we moved to Glasgow.  I can put up with a 45min drive for good links golf - and all year.  My view of cost of joining and membership is somewhat influenced by the fact that at the moment I pay Â£1600 a year and so that's what I budget for my golf subs.
		
Click to expand...

If that's the case, then Dundonald is a good shout on 5 day membership (< Â£900) with option to pay Â£30 a round for Saturday medals.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			If that's the case, then Dundonald is a good shout on 5 day membership (< Â£900) with option to pay Â£30 a round for Saturday medals.
		
Click to expand...

5 day isn't a lot of good to me - as still having to do the daily 9-5 . Plus paying Â£30 a round for my weekend rounds is going to stick another Â£1500 on top of the Â£900 or so - so can't seed how that will work for me.


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			5 day isn't a lot of good to me - as still having to do the daily 9-5 . Plus paying Â£30 a round for my weekend rounds is going to stick another Â£1500 on top of the Â£900 or so - so can't seed how that will work for me.
		
Click to expand...

Dundonald do have a 7 day option too. Also worth looking at Barassie.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 21, 2016)

Val said:



			Dundonald do have a 7 day option too.
		
Click to expand...

I thought there was a waiting list in operation?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2016)

Val said:



			Dundonald do have a 7 day option too. Also worth looking at Barassie.
		
Click to expand...

I will be.  In fact I'm up for two weeks from this Sunday and planning to pop down to the coast to have a wee look at some of the clubs and courses down there.  Maybe pop into secretaries office and have a chat.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 21, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I thought there was a waiting list in operation?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, there is at the moment and from what I have heard that you must join as a 5 day member and you will progress from there to full membership.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 21, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I will be.  In fact I'm up for two weeks from this Sunday and planning to pop down to the coast to have a wee look at some of the clubs and courses down there.  Maybe pop into secretaries office and have a chat.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to look at Bogside as well ;-)

Two of the people I played with at Gailes last Friday stayed in Newlands and Milngavie respectively and said the drive down didn't bother them. Approx 35 - 40 minutes from both


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Don't forget to look at Bogside as well ;-)

Two of the people I played with at Gailes last Friday stayed in Newlands and Milngavie respectively and said the drive down didn't bother them. Approx 35 - 40 minutes from both
		
Click to expand...

That length of drive wouldn't bother me either


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I thought there was a waiting list in operation?
		
Click to expand...

There is a waiting list for 5 day as well!


----------



## nickyj4 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm a member at Milngavie, definitely the best course close to the west end. If you ever want to try it just give me a shout and I'll get you on


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2016)

nickyj4 said:



			I'm a member at Milngavie, definitely the best course close to the west end. If you ever want to try it just give me a shout and I'll get you on
		
Click to expand...

Very kind sir.  I might well take you up on your offer


----------



## turkish (Mar 22, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Very kind sir.  I might well take you up on your offer 

Click to expand...

Same with East ren happy to sign you on if you want a shot of yer old club :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2016)

turkish said:



			Same with East ren happy to sign you on if you want a shot of yer old club :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just so happens I'm in Mearns from Sunday pm until the 8th April


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just so happens I'm in Mearns from Sunday pm until the 8th April 

Click to expand...

I feel a 4 ball coming on


----------



## Albanach (Mar 22, 2016)

Given you're an ex-member of a East Ren this may be pointless but Whitecraigs is also worth considering - pretty sure they have got rid of or reduced their joining fee. Like all parkland courses in the Glasgow area of the weather is as wet as this winter very little golf gets played. 

One advantage with Western is that any time I've been down with my father it's virtually always empty (granted it wasn't a Saturday) and there is never trouble getting out on the course. It's always in great condition. I quite like the shirt and tie deal. Oh yeah the toast and cheese with bacon is outstanding.


----------



## turkish (Mar 22, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I feel a 4 ball coming on 

Click to expand...

Nice one lets do it- light nights next week can probably get away early at some point though weather looks garbage at the mo so will keep an eye on it


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2016)

turkish said:



			Nice one lets do it- light nights next week can probably get away early at some point though weather looks garbage at the mo so will keep an eye on it 

Click to expand...

Sounds good, I'll contact Dave plus Hugh [ SILH ] and I are old cell mates :rofl:


----------



## turkish (Mar 22, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sounds good, I'll contact Dave plus Hugh [ SILH ] and I are old cell mates :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hope that's not a Euphemism


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 22, 2016)

turkish said:



			Hope that's not a Euphemism 

Click to expand...

 Only time spent together was on the golf course and in the bar , not the Bar L :rofl:.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 22, 2016)

Up for that lads


----------



## turkish (Mar 23, 2016)

Just remembered we are short staffed next week so unless Monday Morning I'd need to wait until following week?!?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			Just remembered we are short staffed next week so unless Monday Morning I'd need to wait until following week?!?
		
Click to expand...

I am most certainly up for it - would be great to meet up and have a whack around the old place.


----------



## turkish (Mar 23, 2016)

Monday Morning then?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			Monday Morning then?
		
Click to expand...

Suits me sir


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Suits me sir 

Click to expand...

Me too , is it 8.30 ?


----------



## turkish (Mar 23, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Me too , is it 8.30 ?
		
Click to expand...

yes mate; Me, you, Dave and Hugh :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			yes mate; Me, you, Dave and Hugh :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff , now to arrange the weather.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 28, 2016)

A really enjoyable 18 holes with Turkish, williamalex1 and Swingsitlikehogan.

Hogan and I royally humped today by the other two.  Despite going round in 38 points today, it wasn't enough when giving away 27 shots.

Would have been worse if our senior friend hadn't decided to concede a hole (before trying to claim the hole from his tee) and then playing from his own personal teeing area before anyone noticed.

Those incidents aside, we were well beaten by a far greater team performance.  Well done lads.  :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			A really enjoyable 18 holes with Turkish, williamalex1 and Swingsitlikehogan.

Hogan and I royally humped today by the other two.  Despite going round in 38 points today, it wasn't enough when giving away 27 shots.

Would have been worse if our senior friend hadn't decided to concede a hole (before trying to claim the hole from his tee) and then playing from his own personal teeing area before anyone noticed.

Those incidents aside, we were well beaten by a far greater team performance.  Well done lads.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You should be my carer, see the I played today thread :thup:


----------

